# End of the line for RS4



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

According to the below article the Saloon is now out of production. The Cabrio & Avant are staying though.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArtic ... rs/226027/


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

> The RS6 is already in advanced testing. It's believed to use a *turbocharged 5.0-litre V10*, and is expected to be unveiled at the Frankfurt motor show in September.


   :twisted:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

It is out of production, before confirming the order on the M3 I looked at RS4s again and was told this was about to happen. No more being built.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Wonder will this mean values stabilise for used cars now? :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Wonder will this mean values stabilise for used cars now? :?


That would be nice, but i doubt it :? Saying that, even early 2006 Saloons are still selling for circa Â£45-47K so not too bad when new ones cost Â£51K. Knowing my luck they'll freefall in a matter of weeks :lol:

Roll on the new RS6 though 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Roll on the new RS6 though 8)


Return of the beast :wink: ?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder will this mean values stabilise for used cars now? :?
> ...


A quick look on Autotrader confirms that some Audi dealers are advertising 2006 cars for around Â£43k, with a discount, no doubt, negotiable on this forecourt price.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


High milers or skanky cars. Last couple on PH have sold for just over 45K & dealers are still asking well over Â£46K for tidy 12mth old cars.

That said, they will freefall soon no doubt :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Latest RS6 gossip:

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/secret_new_car.php?sid=789&page=1

Will Audi let the R8 also receive the 530 bi turbo V10..?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Either Audi want to "protect" the RS4 like they did with the B5, else they see it as too close to the S5/RS5.

I can't think of any other reason to halt production "early"... ?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Either Audi want to "protect" the RS4 like they did with the B5, else they see it as too close to the S5/RS5.
> 
> I can't think of any other reason to halt production "early"... ?


Unsold stock and falling residuals plus the need to ramp or ready production of other Quattro gmbh cars - namely the R8 and forthcoming RS6 - are most likely reasons.

Gmbh has limited capacity and planned 12,000 RS4 units. B5 shipped 6000 units, so supplies were always more limited.

S4 and S5 made on main production Audi lines in different factory and not by Quattro GMbh, whose other business is making S Line kits etc.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Either Audi want to "protect" the RS4 like they did with the B5, else they see it as too close to the S5/RS5.
> ...


RS6 possibly, but the R8 is built on a completely different production area, and is not "mass produced" in any way. I don't think 20 R8s a day really bite into RS4 production... :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Believe what you like.

The R8 will go down the exact same production line as my current RS4 & my previous RS6. Some of the tooling will have changed as will the components the robots are bolting onto the cars, but the RS is not handmade, is not bespoke & does not have it's own special production line (confirmed by Audi).

It is in essence a mass produced car, however Â£80-100K does not really lend itself to mass production as the numbers sold will be limited by peoples ability to afford one.

The Production line can be switched in less than 4 hours to accomodate different models so Audi could run off R8's on Mon, Tue & Wed, then switch the tooling overnight to produce new RS6's on Thur & Fri & a few RS4 Cabs & Avants over the weekend until their production ceases. Audi had a huge drive & invested Millions 3 years ago specific to GmBH as they wanted to maximise production & as a result were able to launch the RS4 in 3 variants, as previously 2 was the maximum with the RS6 Saloon/Avant.

I've seen the production line & they demonstrated how easy it was to convert tooling on the same production line to accomodate different models.

The R8 is very special & i really do wish my order was still in, but i could not justify a 2-seater & lost out, however it's still an Audi & you can be assured that Audi expect to make plenty of money out of the R8, even with it's limited market.

The ceasing of RS4 Saloon production has been plastered all over the Motoring press for the last couple of weeks & the same reason "so Audi can ramp up R8 production" is given & even Audi released basically the same statement.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


So a line dedicated to producing the RS4 can be retooled quickly to hand make an aluminium space framed sports car? :lol:

Where's your sources.

My Audi sources say differently.

"Limited. Because perfection demands it.
The Audi R8 is being built on a small-lot production line in a specially constructed new block at the Audi plant in Neckarsulm. Small teams of specialists accompany every step of production, subjecting every part and component to intense scrutiny. This ensures that every one of the maximum of 20 cars per day built will more than match the exacting quality standards of Audi."

Specially constructed new block. Maximum of 20 cars per day.

My source? Audi homepage.

http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us/en2/new_cars/R8.html

Somehow I can't see that being the RS4 production line. Nor the same "robots".

Doesn't look like it in the video posted on the other thread, either...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Tim,

The Marketing blurb is correct, however big chunks are missing from the statement. Some of the R8 production is no doubt bespoke, more than happy that's the case, however assembly IS on the same line at Quattro GmBH as the RS4 (& RS6 in the future). The specially constructed new plant will be for an apsect/s of production (perhaps the bodyshell or certain key sub-assemblies)

Tooling as said before can be totally changed in just under 4hours as the same line currently has/had to alter tooling for the 3 variants of RS4 however these changes are not to the same scale as the assembly tooling changes needed for the R8 which will not doubt take close to the full 4hrs.

Chassis is produced in the same plant as the A2 & A8, so you can be sure not everything is bespoke for the R8.

I thought i often believed the hype :lol: , but i've seen the official press launch pack & the dealer pack for the R8 & it's not quite as "limited" as you might think & certainly NOT handmade. Aspects of it's construction are bespoke (of course) but this is a high value production car for Audi & bear in mind it's still not quite the most expensive model of car that Audi have made, as that honour still sits with the A8, at least until the V10 R8 arrives.

Exclusive it is, but thats determined mainly by it's price & performance, not it's production.

The balance of my source is an Audi DP who's recently attended the exclusive dealer launch in Germany, where they actually saw R8's in production/assembly & guess what car's were sat at the very end of the assembly line waiting for shipping?? yep a collection of RS4 Avants 7 Cabs.

As per that tune "don't believe the hype" (well some of the hype, as the car is awesome)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If it was produced as per the RS4, it would be easy to build lots of them.

20 a day is what they're currently able to produce.

Total production volume is expected to be no more than a few thousand untils (eg B5 RS4 levels) over 3 years.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

R8 is built (assembled) by Quattro Gmbh.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Not quite. :roll:

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/06/19/audi ... cancelled/


----------

